# Some pics of the S.Fla TW CAO herf



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

What a great time!! Met some super CS BOTL's, drank, smoked, ate, etc. Kris has a really great place down there at Tobacco World, very impressive. Do yourself a favor and visit this place whenever possible. The man did an awesome job hosting the CAO event, and put out an amazing spread of food. Thanks again Kris, had a terrific time and you really made all of us feel at home in your place. Here's some pics:









*Club Stogie had to do a little representin' (Hey, somebody wake Andrew up)*

*Madurofan swore he thought this was a blond Asian girl sitting on his lap....... DOH!!!*









*Dennis and snkbyt pose with a HarryCulo*









*This is Kris' look for.... "Hey! You gonna buy something, or just eat all my food??"*









_*Here's a little pre-post-herf with LJ's crew. ATL is showing some love*_


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Great pix, guy...:al :mn


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

HarryCulo said:


> *[/i]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
Andrew's arthiritis seems to be getting REAL bad in his right hand....*


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Great pics guys.

Looks like some good cigars were smoked and a great time was had.


----------



## beezer (Aug 29, 2006)

looks like a great time


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Thanks for the pics, HC.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Cool pics guys, looks like you all had a great time.

You guys really need to keep Andrew occupied so he stays awake :r 



Shawn


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

We should have a contest " Guess what color Andrew's eyes are "


No one would win, LOL


Shawn


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

ShawnP said:


> We should have a contest " Guess what color Andrew's eyes are "
> 
> No one would win, LOL
> 
> Shawn


geez,

I swear! Man I tell you I know how to ruin a picture. Guys, I don't think I drank anything over at TW either. That's the freaky part! Man, sorry AL didn't mean to ruin the pictures.

ATL


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> geez,
> 
> I swear! Man I tell you I know how to ruin a picture. Guys, I don't think I drank anything over at TW either. That's the freaky part! Man, sorry AL didn't mean to ruin the pictures.
> 
> ATL


I wouldn't say you ruined the pics bro.

Funny though 

Shawn


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

ATLHARP said:


> geez,
> 
> I swear! Man I tell you I know how to ruin a picture. Guys, I don't think I drank anything over at TW either. That's the freaky part! Man, sorry AL didn't mean to ruin the pictures.
> 
> ATL


Are you kidding?? Hell, you gave me lots of material here. From now on you gotta be in all the pics.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

great pics, had a great time (again) but next time you all do the traveling and I'll supply the place. Grand HERF @ "Your Humidor" details to follow at a later date/thread.


----------



## akatora (Dec 12, 2005)

Hey Andrew! We want to see the whole thing...that´s just a tease!! :r Damn tease you.


----------



## TheButcher (Jul 2, 2006)

Awesome pics....thx for the goodtime fellas.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Just yakked abit with Harry on the phone! Great guy. It's very cool to be able to put faces with names!

KASR


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

Great pics, Al. If I knew it looked like that in the viewfinder I would have left the finger in.


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

a much better pic the flavourettes

thanks kris we had a great time 
cao gold corona size let me know


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Personally I like the one with the flavourettes, but looks like it was a good herf.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

What's up with alteast one flavorette being a skyscraper?? At the Tulsa event they had pretty normal height chicks and then one amazon!

KASR


----------



## eazye666 (Aug 13, 2006)

SIZE="4"][/SIZE]Nice pics Mr. Culo, That was a great Herf and as you said Tobacco World was a great place and Chris was hell of a good host man. Chris if you see this thanks man we all had a great time & we will be back to shop and Herf when you'll have us down there...Eazyee666 (Eric)


----------



## TWCigars (Sep 15, 2005)

Hey Guys, I'm not sure if you have already seen the video from the CAO Event, so here is the link...

http://www.tobaccoworldcigars.com/movie_06_1101.htm

Again, thanks for coming!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Nice girls....


----------

